# Husqvarna 165 clearing saw... buying used



## trailcut (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, there's a few for sale in my area, both around $350 cdn. They seem well used but running ok. One is recently dealer serviced. Good or bad idea to buy? reliable? parts availability? these 165r or rx are from the mid-80's? Anything to look out for? 
I liked my old 61 chainsaw.

Will be used for occasional home/farm/trail... 2-3hr/day. 
Used to run a Stihl 550, liked it a lot, regret selling it. Also looking for another at the right price.
Tried a 250... wasn't quite enough.

thanks

edit... had a better look today... these things are monsters. Real beast of a working machine no doubt. Heavier than I feel like hauling and the angles don't feel comfortable. Think I'll look for something else.


----------



## Bret4207 (Oct 12, 2013)

I still own the only 165R we ever had on the rack. IIRC it has the same engine as the 2100. We called it "Agent Orange with a motor!" It is heavy and somewhat awkward. Parts I don't know about, but it may be 25 years old too, so ya gotta figure that in. It's certainly been reliable for me.


----------



## Husky77 (Sep 21, 2018)

I got one bought it in late 1980's, used it pretty regular up until 20 years ago when i was using it with a strimmer head to cut grass and this particular grass was very tuff and kept wrapping around the head. My fault I should have used a blade but didnt have it with me, the outcome was the gear box cracked where the two mounting screws tighten it onto the shaft so when that came loose I noticed it and stopped working. I found a new second hand unused angle gear box only and had full intention of fitting that. The machine was left for years far too many years but this week I found the part in a box and that kindled the spark to get me going. Then I found out there is a slight difference, the original has the blade guard with bearing in it! the new one the blade guard is held on separately so it can be removed without taking the head apart (hope that makes sense). So I cleaned up the original ready to get it welded and proceeded cleaning up the motor, took the exhaust & guard off & sand blasted it then sprayed with black exhaust paint. Looked into the fuel tank and could see oil, it was put away with almost a full tank and forgot about, the petrol evaporated leaving the oil. I put kitchen roll into the tank and soaked up all the oil, so far so good. Then I was thinking is the carb the same and full of gunge, should I take it off and strip it or put fuel in the tank and try it. I went for the "try it" and put a litre of Aspen 2 fuel , why Aspen? well for the past few years all I have used is this fuel and the benefits far out weigh the extra cost because I can leave it in a machine for years and it dont go off, it dont eat fuel lines or mess up carb diaphragms and the fumes dont give me a head ache or sore throat. Ok so the fuel is in the tank but what if the carb is blocked? I gave the engine a few slow pulls just so fuel could be pumped into the carb and left it stand for a day. 
Next day was raining heavy so left it another day, then got it out and pulled it over slowly a few times more, then set it to start, choke on etc. four pulls it fired so put the choke off and next pull it was running.... you would think its been running regular not left standing twenty years, I was happy it ran and after a while all oil cleared and it was running very clean (another Aspen plus). The Husqvarna 165r is a great clearing saw, you dont need the newest model and I honestly think the new, latest, lighter, flashy machines are not as well made as the older ones. If you can get a good old machine with all the safety features like anti vib ect then go for it, parts are still available for mine here in the UK so I would imagine they would be in the states too. I have a few Stihl saws & strimmers but my heart has always been with Husqvarna, others will disagree that is fine and each to their own but for almost 40 years Husqvarna has never let me down. I cannot speak of the new machine I will never get one because of two three things. 1 is I have all the machine I will ever need in my lifetime left. 2 the price because I now no longer use them for a living. 3 I am too old and should be taking it easy.
Sorry this is a bit long but winter nights are coming and now you have something to read


----------



## Conquistador3 (Sep 22, 2018)

Parts availability is what I call "spotty": plenty of parts are NOS, meaning once they are gone, they are gone. 
As well built as these machines are they are old and most have been used intensely, so expect to have to fix something sooner than later, usually the carburetor or the gear box. 

I would suggest a Shindaiwa B45/B450 as an alternative if it weren't for those blasted TK carburetors and the easily cracked exhaust shield on the 450.


----------

